# [ CLOSED ] RIN’S GARAGE SALE! 100+ ITEMS



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

furniture takes up 98% of my storage, so i decided to do a giveaway!!

;; will be letting in 4 people at a time ^_^





​


----------



## kellyngg (May 20, 2020)

Interested!!


----------



## animal_hunter (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Mary (May 20, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## jo_electric (May 20, 2020)

Interested


----------



## Spielerin (May 20, 2020)

Please


----------



## Xdee (May 20, 2020)

May I stop by pls


----------



## Bubby1314 (May 20, 2020)

I would like to come.


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 20, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (May 20, 2020)

I’d love to come look if there’s space


----------



## Spielerin (May 20, 2020)

Was tons of fun.  Thank you !!!


----------



## seularin (May 20, 2020)

Spielerin said:


> Was tons of fun.  Thank you !!!


glad you enjoyed ^_^


----------



## CaveGirl (May 20, 2020)

I’d love to visit


----------



## Spielerin (May 21, 2020)

Yay! Hamster cage and washer match my decor.


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

Spielerin said:


> Yay! Hamster cage and washer match my decor.


ah i'm glad you found them! <3 tysm 4 coming :'D


----------



## Spielerin (May 21, 2020)

3rd dodo code trip today since I signed up for the forums. Also sold turnips for 1st time.
Loving the community vibe!


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

Spielerin said:


> 3rd dodo code trip today since I signed up for the forums. Also sold turnips for 1st time.
> Loving the community vibe!


glad you're enjoying tbt <3


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 21, 2020)

Super fun thank you!


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

Lildunkaroo26 said:


> Super fun thank you!


yay glad you enjoyed it!! no problem <3

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

closing up the sale _for now_ :'D


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

hi! restocked my garage sale from my leftover storage ^_^ open to anyone who wants to come for wave 2! please reply here with your in-game name to enter :’D again only letting groups of 4 at a time!


----------



## Lillin.reyes12 (May 21, 2020)

I’m lily from corona, I’d love to go!


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 21, 2020)

Hi, I am Ting from Cerulean. Is it ok for me to come?


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

Hydrangea028 said:


> Hi, I am Ting from Cerulean. Is it ok for me to come?


yehp! i just have to complete a trade ^_^


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 21, 2020)

seularin said:


> yehp! i just have to complete a trade ^_^


Will wait for you. Thank you!


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 21, 2020)

Are you still open ^_^


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

mayorsam17 said:


> Are you still open ^_^


yep! open for another 30 mins :’D


----------



## sunchild (May 21, 2020)

i'd love to come by!


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 21, 2020)

seularin said:


> yep! open for another 30 mins :’D


I’d love to come if you have room!


----------



## shibatasan (May 21, 2020)

Hi! Would love to stop by if still possible. IGN is Joanne from Solitude.


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

WAVE 2 CLOSED! will be open tomorrow morning <3 still have tons of items lmao


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

good morning!! hosting wave 3 in 15 mins! ^_^

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

gates are open 4 wave 2! reply w/ your in-game name to enter ;; same rules as before stated!!


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 21, 2020)

Could I pop by again? (Obviously no worries if it’s a no, I understand completely!)


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

mayorsam17 said:


> Could I pop by again? (Obviously no worries if it’s a no, I understand completely!)


no worries! will dm you the code soon :'D


----------



## shouyou (May 21, 2020)

I’d be interested in coming  Jessica from Peachbloom!


----------



## Spielerin (May 21, 2020)

Would love to visit again. Previous items look amazing in my house!
Thank you very much!


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

Spielerin said:


> Would love to visit again. Previous items look amazing in my house!
> Thank you very much!


of course!! glad you found what you wanted <33 will dm u!!


----------



## Spielerin (May 21, 2020)

Received whole bunch of hybrid flowers today from amazing member! Now getting K.K. Visit tomorrow. Terraforming coming up soon. What can I bring you?


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

Spielerin said:


> Received whole bunch of hybrid flowers today from amazing member! Now getting K.K. Visit tomorrow. Terraforming coming up soon. What can I bring you?


ahh you don't have to bring anything! ^_^


----------



## anothermeli101 (May 21, 2020)

Hi may I stop by?


----------



## jrenee7 (May 21, 2020)

Hi, if you're still open, I'd like to stop by!

Violet from Hachidori


----------



## Quinni (May 21, 2020)

I'd love to come if your still open!! I'm Quen from Kiwi Bay


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

so sorry everyone!! communication somehow got interrupted? ;_; will send a new dodo!

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

wave 3 closed! tysm to all those who helped me clear my storage ^^ will be hosting wave 4 later today!! (too much stuff qoidjks) <33


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

hiya! last wave b4 i sell the leftover items ++ clothing to nooks ;;; reply here w/ your in-game name for the code!!


----------



## Sammr (May 21, 2020)

seularin said:


> hiya! last wave b4 i sell the leftover items ++ clothing to nooks ;;; reply here w/ your in-game name for the code!!



IGN is sammy and im interested!


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 21, 2020)

I'd like to come, but I'm not sure about maintenance -- could I come after maintenance is finished?


----------



## Jellieyz (May 21, 2020)

seularin said:


> hiya! last wave b4 i sell the leftover items ++ clothing to nooks ;;; reply here w/ your in-game name for the code!!


I would like to come too, after maintenance

Alec from Clearwater!


----------



## Bandit_2 (May 21, 2020)

Kayla from Phthalo I'd like to pop by


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

Bandit_2 said:


> Kayla from Phthalo I'd like to pop by


okay!! probably after the maintenance tho <33


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 21, 2020)

seularin said:


> okay!! probably after the maintenance tho <33


Maintenance ended -- are you ready to open gates?


----------



## seularin (May 21, 2020)

FireNinja1 said:


> Maintenance ended -- are you ready to open gates?


yeah! there's a lot of people here for celeste, so i'm cooling off the dodos for a few


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 21, 2020)

seularin said:


> yeah! there's a lot of people here for celeste, so i'm cooling off the dodos for a few


sounds good, take your time. let me know when you're good to go ^_^


----------

